# Question about show inventory?



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I am doing a strawberry festival on June 7 that has crafts, food, etc., that gets a lot of traffic...it's the 10th year for it, in a suburban area outside of Washington, D.C.

I do 17 scents of soap and body butters. I am thinking of taking one batch each of 8 different scents. (One batch for me is about 18 bars).....then three batches of small bars (one batch of small bars is 36 bars). 

Then 25 jars of body butter, of varying scents.
Then 20 jars of bath salts, of varying scents. 

For a festival that lasts from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m...... 

Too much or just enough????


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

Will you kep your butters on ice?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

*craft show*

My butters on ice....now that I think about it...probably so.


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

see if they have dry ice at your local grocery store! lasts wayyy longer and no cleanup


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good inventory there.

A few things I learned from doing a market:

1) rain on my wrappers makes the ink run. Solution: must get a better printer, permanent ink.
2) a very hot building with a glass roof will cause the soaps to sweat, and this too makes the wrapper ink run. Solution: opt for a cooler location.
3) customers handling the soap: if wrapper is loose and they hold the bar by the wrapper, the soap will fall onto the floor or grass, ick. Solution: I fixed this by using a second strip around the bar, crosswise, which glue to the outer wrapper.
4)customers will stick every corner of a bar as far up into their nostrils as they can, so having a demo bar for each scent *might* prevent stock contamination. But you know? - nobody seems to notice, or mind this... :roll:
5) wear a money belt or multi-pocket apron for change, makes things easier


----------



## digit (Jul 7, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> 4)customers will stick every corner of a bar as far up into their nostrils as they can, so having a demo bar for each scent *might* prevent stock contamination. But you know? - nobody seems to notice, or mind this... :roll:



giggle, giggle, snark!!      

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

*craft show*



			
				Woodi said:
			
		

> 4)customers will stick every corner of a bar as far up into their nostrils as they can, so having a demo bar for each scent *might* prevent stock contamination. But you know? - nobody seems to notice, or mind this... :roll



You are absolutely right...they did this.....


----------

